# Batman Picture



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

anyone have a cool Batman pic I can use as my avatar.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Here is one I use to use sometimes. It is a little big though. It's 100x100. If you need it resized, I can do that.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Here ya go.

:thumb02:


----------

